# Energiemessung



## philipp00 (14 Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich möchte in einem MFH einen Privatmessung (ZEV) einsetzen, bei den Messgeräten werde ich Phoenix EM377 einsetzen das sich über die Modbusschnittstelle auf meinen Beckhoffsteuerung auslesen lässt.

Nun habe ich mir folgende Überlegung gemacht, auf dem Dach habe ich eine PV Anlage, den Strom der PV Anlage möchte ich möglichst fair auf die Mieter aufteilen, sprich wenn vorhanden ist.
Und da liegt etwas meine problem, ich finde den Ansatz nicht wie ich möglichst einfach diese Verbaucher austeile.

Eigenlicht müsste ich den aktuellen Verbauch der Mieter pro sekunde erfassen und mit dem produzierten Strom von der PV vergleichen und so die Verteilung machen, diese scheint mir aber etwas aufwendig, hat da jemand erfahrung wie es einfacher gehen könnte?


----------



## Blockmove (14 Februar 2021)

Sowas ist eher eine Frage für den Steuerberater


----------



## philipp00 (14 Februar 2021)

Lassen wir den Steuerberater mal aussen vor, es geht mir um das technische.


----------



## PN/DP (14 Februar 2021)

philipp00 schrieb:


> Lassen wir den Steuerberater mal aussen vor


Ohne Quatsch, da gibt es Vorgaben vom Gesetzgeber, wie selbsterzeugter und weitergelieferter Strom zu messen ist. Mit Messgeräten, die den 15 Minuten Lastgang aufzeichnen. Frag' Deinen Steuerberater und für die Technik z.B. Janitza.

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (14 Februar 2021)

Wie Harald sagt würde ich hier auch eher auf Janitza als auf Phoenix setzen.
Janitza hat ein breites Spektrum an Energiemesstechnik und auch an Software.


----------



## Timbo (15 Februar 2021)

Hallo Phillip,

ich kann mich beiden Vorschreibern nur Anschließen.
Janitza ist super in diesem Segment.
Dein Steuerberater hat das sagen wie es geht.

Ich habe für meine Anlage Module von SMA. Die Messen die erbrachte Leistung und auch die verbrauchte.

Das ganze gerecht zu verteilen ist durch Zähler nicht möglich. Woher soll der Zähler wissen das der andere mehr PV Strom bezogen hat wie er selber.
Und selbst wenn er es weiß wie soll er "den PV Strom" blockieren und nur den  zugekauften nutzen?

Gruß Timbo


----------



## Tobi-212 (15 Februar 2021)

Guten Morgen,

für dieses vorhaben gibt es bereits ein Modell mit dem EVU. Hier wird dann der Strom "virtuell" an den EVU gegeben und dann wieder vom Haus verbraucht. So weit wie ich das noch im Kopf habe, ist das ganze erst seit letztem Jahr möglich. In der Zeitschrift DE war ein Beitrag, dein EVU sollte dich aber auch damit unterstützen können. Das ganze wäre dann rechtssicher umgesetzt, falls ein Mieter einmal die Abrechnung anzweifelt.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Februar 2021)

> Das ganze wäre dann rechtssicher umgesetzt, falls ein Mieter einmal die Abrechnung anzweifelt.


Das wäre auch meine größte Sorge. Plus Finanzamt...


----------



## Frohnius (15 Februar 2021)

wenn man strom z.b. an den mieter verkauf wir man selbst zum energieversorger (auch da gibt es auflagen z.b. messstellenbetreiber werden ) und muss z.b. die eeg-umlage erheben und abführen ...
ich glaube das ist rechtlich nicht soooo einfach ;-)


----------

